# Lost Throwbag in Skull - Westwater



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

We lost a bow-line throwbag in Skull yesterday, on an rookie eddy F-up. We looked for the rope, but never found it. Be cautious!!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Fucking Anderson


----------

